# ...............................................!



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

I AM SO IN LOVE!!!

You guys I was shaking it was so bad. I feel so silly to be acting like this over a dog right, but I just love her SO so much. I LET HER LICK MY FACE! LOL 
She is SO MUCH SMALLER than her pictures let on, holy cow! She slept the whole way home and I didn't think much about names, but I tried. She cried for a few minutes just now when we got home cuz I put her straight into her pen. Everytime I reached my hand in there she'd attack it with kisses and paws asking to be picked up. She's all snuggling on her blanket now. I can't wait until she loves it here, I know it will be scary for a few days.. (And luckily I have those days off because we have a LOFT, which means NO doors!) 

Anywho, my friend Lisa and I stopped at the farmer's market earlier this morning and I picked up a few things! I got a cute fleece blanket to go under the pen floor (that was a GREAT idea ) I got a CHIHUAHUA WALLET! It has a black and tan and a ... fawn?? on it. It was too perfect I couldn't resist. AND the cutest little dress, oh my.. I can't wait until she can wear these things! I am not going to bother putting her new raincoat from T on yet because it would just be ridiculous at her size right now lol. 


I just love her so freaking much!


My friend Lisa holding her =)

















Introducing her to my bun!









Car ride home:

































Resting at home! (That's the blanket I got from the market)

















And my loot from the farmer's market today!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Yay!!!! I'm so happy she's home and that you are head over hills with her. It truly is like love at first sight, isn't it! They are just so incredibly adorable!! So happy that your baby is home safe and sound. How old is she again? Hurry with the pics!!!  

PS~ The lil rain coat won’t fit her until she’s older, I’m sure. Like way older, maybe. :lol:


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Yay I'm so happy you have her home with you now! I know exactly what you mean about love at first sight, they just leap right into your heart. I can't wait to see pics of her! Hurry, hurry!


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

She is 9 1/2 weeks and still hasn't gained any weight. (Just in case someone will ask  ) Going to post pics now!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

awww she is sooooooooooooooooooooo adorable! Best of luck


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Awww what an adorable wee face! :love7: She's perfect. She looks all cozy in her little pink blanket. Glad you have her now, enjoy her!  

(The wallet you picked up is very cute too!)


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

What a cutie pie!! Love your finds too btw!!


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

oh my she is so perfect love black and tan ones, I really adore the pic with the baby and her so precious.


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

Yay heather!!! She's a doll! I can smell the puppy breath from here! I know what it's like to fall head over heals too...it's a wonderful feeling! She will bring you so much joy! Really happy for ya


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Aww wow congrats!! Shes beautiful!!


----------



## crawlin (May 25, 2010)

congrats !! aww she is absoluely adorable


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

omg she is too cute!! so adorable!!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

what a lovely girl 
can't wait to hear what you name her!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I love her call her beetle she looks like a little teeny beetle. That pen is way big for a teeny dog bless her if she cries at night put a toy with her a big one and a ticking clock outside her pen it's old fashioned bit works a dream. Now the fun starts and don't let her size or crying fool you you be a tough love mummy


----------



## Elle.Bee (Mar 16, 2010)

She's gorgeous! Love her colour


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Very cute!!! she looks tiny! how big are her parents?


----------



## xSamanthax (Jun 3, 2010)

Awww so cute!! Glad she is home


----------



## Cash (Jun 1, 2010)

shes sooooo cute! What are those nuggety things in the basket? It looks a bit like kitty litter? Are you training her to go on that? Sorry for the questions just find it interesting seeing how everyone goes about things x


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

What a sweet baby! Enjoy every minute with her!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Awwwww, she is just sooo, soooo cute!!! You guys are gonna be having so much fun with your new baby. They keep a smile on your face every minute. Looking forward to watching her grow.  Congrats again Heather. Now she just needs a name.


----------



## Milosmummy (May 7, 2010)

cuteness alert!!! she looks like an absolute doll!


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

what a little doll face, precious


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

she's cute..congratulations


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

Thank you everyone!!!   I couldn't be happier with her. She's snoozing on the couch behind me, when she wakes up into the litterbox she goes! I woke up this morning to POOP and it made me so happy. (It was in the box, that's why  ) She is still eating and drinking and playing with toys and giving kisses. Her crying wasn't too bad at all. I am at a loss for her name. My husband still wants Tinkerbell, it really would fit her. A lot of people want me to call her Roxy, which I also agree really fits her but that's also common.  I don't know you guys! .... 

Oh those pellets in the litterbox are from a feed store, for stalls. They're incredibly cheap and come in a HUGE bag and obviously they're meant to soak up smell and liquid from animals of the equine size so for a lil chi it's amazing!


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Oh my GOSH! I was looking at these pics and I felt like I was looking at Bella when she was that young! WOWOW!

I am so happy for you They are amazing little dogs and touch our hearts in so many ways


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I really think she looks like a Roxy, as i've said before. But..Athena is still a cute choice for her.


----------



## Cash (Jun 1, 2010)

with a face like that id name her Angel x


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

Awww, Angel would be fitting!


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

I do like Roxy.. I think we have a few here though I wouldn't wana be stepping on anyone's toes or anything.. Angel would fit her too though.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Glad everything is going so well, she really is so precious! I really love the name Roxy, (I think she looks like a Roxy too!) but Angel is very cute too!


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

I cannot settle on a name for her! This is driving me nuts. I can't register her until I have one either..


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

She doesn't look like a Tinkerbell, Roxy or Angel to me. She looks like an Angel, and I know she is, but the name doesn't fit. Of course that's only my opinion. :wink:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

What about Bell, short for Tinkerbell?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Or Bibi, means feminine.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

or Gidget or Zoey


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Kiki.

Ella.

Laney.



She sure is a cutie.


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

I know exactly what you mean T! That's why I love the names and it could be cute for her but it doesn't LOOK her. Roxy though I keep coming back to and I'm liking it more and more. Dunno if that will be the one or not. I wish I could name her from a character out of my novel but none of them fit her for one reason or another. 

Chloe was one someone suggested, I kinda like it. I'm googling names as we speak lol

Ella is on my name list already  I don't know why this isn't easier!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

She has such a sweet girl look. I like Roxy, but that makes me think, "sassy." Does that make sense? :lol: Like sassy attitude. She looks like she is so super sweet that she deserves a sweet name. :lol: I like Chloe & Ella. Both fit. But we'll all get used to what you settle on.  You have to be comfy calling her the name you choose for about 15/18 years, so I wouldn't rush.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I like Zoey & Laney too.


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

she is gorgeous  , hard to name her now but in a few weeks time she will have many  lol , Keona was so hard to name now she also gets called kona , chewy , kiki and chook
some names 

cleo
shay
pixie
leilo


----------



## Joey's Dad (Jul 30, 2009)

Congratulations!--she's beautiful!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Well if you're like i was, one name will keep coming into your head when you think of her . That's how i ended up with leila. And i'm not sorry. I will just name my next female dog esme or jade. Because i really loved those also. Good Luck!!


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

Well right now I'm decided on Roxy!! =) I will have to test drive it for a day or so to see....


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

Very cute!


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Bella Luna said:


> Oh my GOSH! I was looking at these pics and I felt like I was looking at Bella when she was that young! WOWOW!
> 
> I am so happy for you They are amazing little dogs and touch our hearts in so many ways



Where have you been? We have missed you!


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

She is so beautiful. What a sweet doll baby.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

YAY :hello1::hello1::hello1:
That is the name that popped into my head when I saw her  Perfect for her!!


----------

